# Exercise after IVF



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi
I didn't know which thread to post this on, so started a new one. I'm not confident enough to move to Bumps yet - but would appreciate advice. 

Before IVF I used to swim 1.5 km three or four times a week, and work out in the gym once or maybe twice (20 minutes rowing machine, 30 minutes cross trainer, maybe a bit of a jog and stretching). 

I haven't done any exercise except quite gentle walks since the end of stimming and would like to know what's "safe" in early pregnancy. I'm still suffering from awful constipation and am desperate to get things moving. 

A friend of mine (who had IVF aged 40 and now has 6 month old twins), was told not to swim at all up to week 10. I don't know whether it was her age, or expecting twins, or just her clinic being mega cautious. 

I can't find anything useful by googling. 

I've emailed my clinic, but haven't yet heard back.

I seem to remember I've heard on the SMC message boards that women in the US have been told not to raise their heartrate above 140bpm when pregnant - is that accurate?   

I'd prefer to play it very safe - so if there's any risk, then I won't do anything more than walk. 

Thanks
OneStep


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations on your BFP, age probably had nothing to do with her age, it is IVF I believe it is Zita West and her book that says no swimming until 12 weeks like no baths in the 2ww for infection risk as you have had a transvaginal puncture, and gentle exercise- don;t forget that your embryos won't develop thier pole and placenta for  a good few weeks yet. I personally would have gentler exercise like yoga, pilates etc.

L x


----------



## Betty-Boo (Oct 14, 2007)

onestep - sorry honey can't really comment - although have read somewhere on the internet that swimming is good, although this was for pregnant mums who hadn't conceived through IVF...
Hope you find some answers soon.
Take care
mini x x


----------



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

Just in case anyone is interested and might find it useful in future, the clinic just replied with the following advice:
_
"As far as exercise goes, there is no evidence to suggest that you should stop, however it does concern me that if you do continue doing as much and something should happen, you would constantly think it had something to do with the exercise. I would suggest maybe walking on an incline at the gym, but don't get very out of breath and very hot."

Heavy weights - Again there is no definition of what is safe. You are doing absolutely the right thing by just making more journeys up the stairs with shopping. [NB I live in a flat so asked what the maximum weight was]. But overall it is quite safe."

"Just to reassure you there is actually very little you can do to cause a miscarriage, if a pregnancy is going to be healthy and ongoing. Babies are generally like little parasites, they take everything from you that they need and leave you exhausted. It is a very stressful time however so I would just say if you have reservations about doing anything don't do it."_

So I guess I'll be playing it very safe for now. 
All the best
OneStep


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the advice Onestep...

I have to admit I was super cautious!!  No baths...had my first one since before 2ww at almost 14 weeks...no swimming as yet - now only because I need to get a maternity suit and havent managed to get around to it yet.  You also need a small mortgage to go to the swimming pool these days!?!

I do try to get out and about for a walk at lunch time - but knocked that on the head during this bad weather as skating was never my thing... (at least I didnt get myself knocked on the head!)

Just hoping now that horrible snow/ice will melt and leave me in peace to get gentle outside exercise and absorb some sunshine... Think my caution was influenced by a tinge of laziness as am not a sporty person so you should do whats gentle exercise for you..

Take care
Maya

ps. I also avoided the B & B for a while and lurked  - However, its not limited and everyone is welcome on it so have a lurk about and jump in when you like..


----------



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you Maya
Baths aren't my thing anyway (can't remember when I had the last one - about 3 years ago anyway!!) - I can assure you that I do shower regularly though 

I managed a brief walk to Tescos at lunch today - it's lovely and sunny here and there isn't too much ice, but it's bitterly cold and my intention of extending the walk was curtailed because of not wearing enough layers... brrrrr

Hope you're feeling well
OneStep


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm feeling great thanks - 2nd trimester happy hormones to look forward to for you!

Next time you're in Tescos, have a look out for their prune juice ... a glass daily will hopefully sort things for you a bit..

Take care
Maya


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Onestep

Big congrats again for your BFP   After my IVF my clinic advised no swimming until 12 weeks due to risk of infection and only moderate exercise so you avoid over heating. Like you I enjoy going to the gym and I also practice Yoga at least once a week and for both my pg I stopped everything and for me it still ended in tears so this time I have a very different attitude if its going to happen it going to happen no matter what I do so no point in wrapping myself up in cotton wool so I am carrying on with everything even on 2WW - needless to say last tx was BFN for me but may have been that anyway even if I had stopped everything again   Anyway going off on a tagent what I meant to say is I have now bought a book 'Pregnancy & Fitness' by Cherry Baker and it is just what I was looking for with sound advice for all stages of pg and for all types of exercise with great Dos and Don'ts tables, lots of pics and it even has advice for those who haven't exercised regularly but now being pg want to start. Main topics covered are: Why stay fit during pg? Physical changes during pg. Is it safe? Ante-natal classes. Cardio-vascular exercises. Pre-natal exercise. Stretches. Relaxation. and lastly Diet and Nutrition. It wasn't that cheap at £14.99 but worth it if you feel you must exercise during pg but just don't know what is classed as safe.

Anyway hope that helped, you may find a copy on E-Bay cheap?? I totally agree that it is YOUR decision and a hard one because you will always be wondering the What If If something does happen, believe me I have been there - twice!! so you just have to go with your gut feeling I think and just be sensible 

Good luck and sending you lots of     

Love FM XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## OneStepAtATime (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you Full Moon, that's really helpful. I will have a look at getting the book - it sounds very useful. It's hard when in some ways you feel so responsible, but ultimately things may be completely out of your control anyway. I wish you the best of luck with your current IUI cycle - fingers crossed that this is the one!    Your post on the IUI thread touched me - it takes so much stamina to keep going with all of this... take care of yourself! 

Hi Maya- yes - Lou mentioned prune juice... I had 1 litre over 24 hours last week and it still had no effect! Where does all the fibre go if it doesn't come out  

I really must stop going on about my constip. - you're going to think I'm completely obsessed!! I remember a Polish colleague telling me about her grandmother who lived with her when she was growing up, and every time the old lady went to the toilet she would announce the "results" to everyone else! You kind of expect it when kids are first potty trained, but by retirement   

OneStep


----------



## Mifi (Sep 27, 2008)

Onestep

Glad to help hun, hope you get sorted soon and things get moving so to speak!!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

a similar link on peer support at the moment too

L x


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi Maya,

Slightly trivial little message here, but.....Firstly, congratulations on your conception. Secondly, I think that I am about 2-3 days more pregnant than you! What was your LMP? Finally, how did you get that baseline for your ticker? It is the pattern I want and the site doesn't seem to want me to have it?
I told you it was a trivial message didn't I?!

R x


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Misti - nothing is trivial  

The ticker I use is from lilypie.com but beware as it is starting to go backwards which is annoying me no end!!  I am actually 16 +2 not 15 + 3 or whatever it says... Would have to check diary again for LMP think it was 25/10  EC was definately 8/11 and had a 3 day transfer... so are you still more pg? ...

When you are choosing the background, go to the second or third page and you will see the design I have ... you can then choose baby/twins/bunnies etc.   When pasting I decided to paste using the second option (if this doesnt make sense when you get there, I'll go back and retrace my steps) as I had a previous ticker that went backwards too.  I did ask for technical support but no response there (?)  I know some people find they are sensitive to the tickers - however, there is a facility for switching them off from view so everyone should be happy with this?...

Misti - did you go to Reprofit too - your name is ringing a bell...(I have serious pg brain so excuse me if I've forgotten - didnt you organise the lists for the Reprofit thread?)  

Take care
Maya

/links


----------



## MistyLake (Jul 7, 2008)

Hi,

Beware, as there is a 'Misti', and a MistyLake. I am the latter! I am 16+3 days. I have almost got over terrible morning sickness, to replace it instantly with reflux associated sickness! Now the strategy to make life bearable is always sitting up straight, and gallons of gaviscon. I follow after my mother and sister who both had fairly awful times with pregnancy too!

Rx


----------



## Maya7 (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh dear...sorry about that...I haven't had anything too major yet...am sort of expecting the heartburn later on but not yet and am eating whatever I like while I can ... 

Have booking in visit tomorrow with m/w and scan so am looking forward to that  

I'll look out for your ticker..
take care
Maya


----------

